# Our PCA wins!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Very handsome boy...another big congrats to you for such a an awesome outcome at PCA! :cheers2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What presence that boy has!
:clap2::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW! This is fantastic! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations!! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When I read about your wins on Facebook, I was so thrilled, you'd have thought the pups had a connection to me! I am sooooo happy for you! You have every right to be proud of your breeding program and toot your horn! FANFRIGGINGTASTIC!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Big Congrats! You are obviously doing it the right way!!!!!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! I'll pinch you but I don't think it will wake you up from this dream. Your boy is really gorgeous and yes, he sure looks like he shows his stuff off with lots of pizazz. You will likely be on cloud 9 for some time! Big congratulations!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful puppies!

Just outstanding! :first:


Congratulations. It's about the pinnacle for a breeder - a class placement at the National, much less a COUPLE of WINS! 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

